# Deadlift personal best!



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Nothing extreme as a beginner but I just managed to hit a personal best deadlift with no belt, straps etc.

10 x 100kg

8 x 140kg

5 x 160kg

1 x 180kg

At 75kg bodyweight still not my target of 3 x bw but I'm getting there.

For all those elite deadlifters what kind of tips could you offer to add another 45kg to my lift?

Thanks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno about adding 45kg, but I'd cut the work before your 1 rm if that is the objective. i.e:

16 x 60

8 x 100

3 x 140

1 x 160

1 x 170

1 x 190


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Derrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nothing extreme as a beginner but I just managed to hit a personal best deadlift with no belt, straps etc.
> 
> ...


 If your looking primarily to increase your max look at something like this T Nation | 5/3/1: How to Build Pure Strength


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Dunno about adding 45kg, but I'd cut the work before your 1 rm if that is the objective. i.e:
> 
> 16 x 60
> 
> ...


I was thinking something simular but would this be every week to gain strength in the shortest time? Or still do working sets of 3 or more then once every few weeks go for a one rep max?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Dunno about adding 45kg, but I'd cut the work before your 1 rm if that is the objective. i.e:
> 
> 16 x 60
> 
> ...


this - if your just going for a 1 rm why burn yourself out before getting too it?

Do some lighter warm up sets and then happen 1 rep max's


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Derrick said:


> I was thinking something simular but would this be every week to gain strength in the shortest time? Or still do working sets of 3 or more then once every few weeks go for a one rep max?


I'm certainly no power lifter, but when I was trying to get over 200kg for the first time this is what I'd do. Also never leave anything on the table... after the 1rm I'd always rep out on 140 or so. Got to listen to your body too... sometimes I might just do a double or a triple, not planned, just going on how I felt. Whether it's the quickest way, I really dunno.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> this - if your just going for a 1 rm why burn yourself out before getting too it?
> 
> Do some lighter warm up sets and then happen 1 rep max's


It does make sense, I just briefly read the link in your previous post but I'll have a proper read later and see if it's for me.

As said I'm new to all this so all your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Derrick said:


> It does make sense, I just briefly read the link in your previous post but I'll have a proper read later and see if it's for me.
> 
> As said I'm new to all this so all your help is greatly appreciated!


are you going for 1 rep max's though or are you trying to get bigger?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I'm certainly no power lifter, but when I was trying to get over 200kg for the first time this is what I'd do. Also never leave anything on the table... after the 1rm I'd always rep out on 140 or so. Got to listen to your body too... sometimes I might just do a double or a triple, not planned, just going on how I felt. Whether it's the quickest way, I really dunno.


Hmm I should have perhaps done this, I went straight onto T bar rows but next time I'll deload to maybe 75% and go for a couple of sets for reps.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> are you going for 1 rep max's though or are you trying to get bigger?


My goal is size, I know the 2 conflict in a way but my job involves big lifts so the deadlift would help a lot if I can get strong at it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Derrick said:


> My goal is size, I know the 2 conflict in a way but my job involves big lifts so the deadlift would help a lot if I can get strong at it.


personally i would say drop one rep max's on the regular, go for time under tension.

If you youtube dorian yates deadlift he talks about not dropping it to the ground, you lower to your shins and then power back up again.

Can't recommend it enough!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> personally i would say drop one rep max's on the regular, go for time under tension.
> 
> If you youtube dorian yates deadlift he talks about not dropping it to the ground, you lower to your shins and then power back up again.
> 
> Can't recommend it enough!


Ok mate I'll have a look, it's all experimental as a newbie but I'll take your advice on board!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Derrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nothing extreme as a beginner but I just managed to hit a personal best deadlift with no belt, straps etc.
> 
> ...


Just keep on what you are doing. Focus on moving your 5rm rather than your 1rm


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Derrick said:


> Ok mate I'll have a look, it's all experimental as a newbie but I'll take your advice on board!


I'm no expert either mate ha - just something i've tried that's really worked.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'm no expert either mate ha - just something i've tried that's really worked.


Ha that's cool 



Dan94 said:


> Nice work!


Cheers mate


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Just keep on what you are doing. Focus on moving your 5rm rather than your 1rm


this much more beneficial working towardsa 2RM / 3RM/ 5RM than a single, youl be less burnt out and if they go up so does your single


----------



## xeb2300 (Feb 18, 2015)

Well done!

You could try using 80% of your one rep max for your working sets.

Warm up: two sets ten reps with 50% of working set weight. Then one set of four reps with 70% of your working set weight. Then one rep with 90%. This will warm your muscles up and importantly your Central Nervous System.

Then do 3 working sets with 80% of your one rep max. 6 - 8 reps per set. When you can do 8 reps for the first two sets and at least 5 on your third set having done two sets of eight reps, add weight at the next workout. Rest four days between deadlift days. This is about frequency and not volume. Steady increases in weight and therefore steady gains in strength and size. Deload after six weeks and then start the six week cycle again at the same weight as you used in week four of your previous six week cycle. Using this system you will make consistent gains for a long time. This method works well with all compound exercises.

Try your one rep max after two cycles if you wish.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

180kg x 5.was going for 3 reps but went all out. going for 185 next week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Derrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nothing extreme as a beginner but I just managed to hit a personal best deadlift with no belt, straps etc.
> 
> ...


Drop the reps on warmups mate. Make sure you rest the barbell on the ground between reps, no bouncing between reps. Think about the lift. Warmup reps, don't rush them and concentrate on ripping them off the ground quick, power them up. Something like this-

60kg x10.

100kg x3

140kg x3

160kg x2

Whack 190 on and pull it. Get some liquid chalk, makes a huge difference.

Also eat more food than your eating now lol


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

That's pretty good lifts for your bodyweight mate  good job.

What do you do for a living? you mentioned having a strong deadlift would benefit, I'm curious...

Also, listen to simonthepieman's advice on page 1 in regards to your post.

Peas,

IT


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I'll take your advice all on board and post my results!



ImmortalTech said:


> That's pretty good lifts for your bodyweight mate  good job.
> 
> What do you do for a living? you mentioned having a strong deadlift would benefit, I'm curious...
> 
> ...


Cheers mate  I'm a floor layer carpets vinyl etc but some rolls of polysafe industrial floor can weigh up to 150kg. There's no health and safety regs for this job but it helps to have a good bit of strength, getting those on your shoulder can be tricky!


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Too right! It's a 2 man job some of them carpet rolls lol


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:
 

> Too right! It's a 2 man job some of them carpet rolls lol


I've lost 2" in height in my 10 years of doing it :lol:

At least my lean BMI has increased!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

A new personal best  

Taking all your advice on board.

10 X 100

6 X 100

3 X 140

2 X 160

1 X 190 

Still not 3 X my bodyweight but it's not bad from 8 months training. I'll get comfortable with 190kg before upping the weight again.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Derrick said:


> A new personal best
> 
> Taking all your advice on board.
> 
> ...


When do you get to 'like' posts, once you're bronze?

Also, great job!!

Get a journal up mate, if you don't already? You're natty, right?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> When do you get to 'like' posts, once you're bronze?
> 
> Also, great job!!
> 
> Get a journal up mate, if you don't already? You're natty, right?


Cheers mate well happy with that.!

I can like posts now? If that's what you mean.

I have a journal just started so I'll have to update it 

Yep natty too was thinking of doing my first course of test but um quite happy making gains naturally at the moment.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Derrick said:


> Cheers mate well happy with that.!
> 
> I can like posts now? If that's what you mean.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. Stay natty as long as possible, try to maximise your genetic potential 

What's your journal called? I'll subscribe to it. Got one up myself


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Good stuff mate. Stay natty as long as possible, try to maximise your genetic potential
> 
> What's your journal called? I'll subscribe to it. Got one up myself


Exactly my thoughts mate, then gear up when you've reached maximum genetic limits.

It's here mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289267-quest-building-muscle.html?highlight=


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Derrick said:


> Exactly my thoughts mate, then gear up when you've reached maximum genetic limits.
> 
> It's here mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289267-quest-building-muscle.html?highlight=


You'll never fully reach maximum genetic limits lol just bang it in you now and grow properly lol


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> You'll never fully reach maximum genetic limits lol just bang it in you now and grow properly lol


Lol I mean natural limits, it would be such an achievement for me to reach 13-14 stone naturally then I would reward myself with the good stuff, a couple more stone and I would look like a monster at my height lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good lifting mate, well done.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Dezw said:


> Good lifting mate, well done.


Cheers dude, I forgot to add to the post that it was also without straps or a belt


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Lower back feels a bit dull this morning, I really need to train abs at least twice a week to keep the core strong I never train them.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Derrick said:


> Lower back feels a bit dull this morning, I really need to train abs at least twice a week to keep the core strong I never train them.


Chins, planks, hanging leg raises.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

My upper back is ****ed today lol had no soreness yesterday really just a bit tender but when I woke today I just smiled in pain.

Taking an extra rest day today :/


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Chins, planks, hanging leg raises.





ImmortalTech said:


> My upper back is ****ed today lol had no soreness yesterday really just a bit tender but when I woke today I just smiled in pain.
> 
> Taking an extra rest day today :/


I should train the core 3 times a week really, maybe use it as a warm up. My upper back's not so bad, I usual get tightness in my upper back 2-3 days after training that muscle group.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Finish off with core work especially if it's isolation mate, big compounds come first always!

Only reason I'm getting any soreness really is because i'm back at square 1. Love the tenderness though, I can literally feel the large V (traps) on my back hurting when I twist or tense or poke it. It's such a nice feeling lol. I wanna be 100% for every workout though, you only get out what you put in.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Finish off with core work especially if it's isolation mate, big compounds come first always!
> 
> Only reason I'm getting any soreness really is because i'm back at square 1. Love the tenderness though, I can literally feel the large V (traps) on my back hurting when I twist or tense or poke it. It's such a nice feeling lol. I wanna be 100% for every workout though, you only get out what you put in.


Yeah I will mate I'm gunno have to take a few days off my back's still fooked  A really dull pain in my lower vertebrae.


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Derrick said:


> Yeah I will mate I'm gunno have to take a few days off my back's still fooked  A really dull pain in my lower vertebrae.


Good decision mate train smart as well as hard. I bet lifting those carpet rolls on your shoulders has a lot to do with that lol

Eat eat eat!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Good decision mate train smart as well as hard. I bet lifting those carpet rolls on your shoulders has a lot to do with that lol
> 
> Eat eat eat!


Yeah it certainly doesn't help mate lol, its feeling a bit better now so I'm gunno blast legs shoulders and traps today make up for lost time yesterday!


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Derrick said:


> Yeah it certainly doesn't help mate lol, its feeling a bit better now so I'm gunno blast legs shoulders and traps today make up for lost time yesterday!


Don't forget to upload that journal bud :thumb:


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Don't forget to upload that journal bud :thumb:


I know mate been real busy lately! I'll update it now


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

I've really seemed to have ****ed my lower back pulling that 190kg, everyday I've been waking up almost not being able to move but it eases off towards the end of the day.

I'll be warming up next time that's for sure!


----------



## ImmortalTech (Feb 19, 2015)

Take 3 or 4 days off mate just do cardio if you need to exercise to get through the day like me.

CNS could be overstimulated. Deads and squats do that the most.

Plenty of dynamic (moving) stretches throughout the day will ease tension too! My stomachs still a bit ****ed from drinking all weekend lol. Bday celebrations and that


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

ImmortalTech said:


> Take 3 or 4 days off mate just do cardio if you need to exercise to get through the day like me.
> 
> CNS could be overstimulated. Deads and squats do that the most.
> 
> Plenty of dynamic (moving) stretches throughout the day will ease tension too! My stomachs still a bit ****ed from drinking all weekend lol. Bday celebrations and that


The muscle's fine it's the lower vertebrae that's giving me grief, kind of feels like bone on bone. It only seems to be the mornings though I feel fine at the moment and was training back today so I might do my normal routine and deads last if there's no pain.


----------

